# Programmas / Software >  JPEG atgūšana no formatēta HDD

## liene

Vai ir kāda programma ar kuras palīdzību kādam ir izdevies mājas apstākļos atgūt foto no tiko formatēta cieta diska? Pazaudēju visas fotogrāfijas.  :: 
Windows XP

----------


## Isegrim

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooogle!

----------


## liene

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaku googli! Un tu loti spilgti nodemonstrēji, ka tās programmeles ir simtiem. Tāpēc jālasa uzmanīgāk mans jautājums. Es prasīju vai kādam ir ar kādu no tām IZDEVIES MĀJAS APSTĀKĻOS atgūt kautko.  Jo es varētu pavadīt mierīgi nedēļu pie datora, izmēģinot visu pēc kārtas. 
Uz ko labāk skatīties, jo ir vienkārši uzinstalējamas programmas un ir tādas, kuras jāieraksta diskā un no tā diska pēctam jāiebootojas.
Vakar vienu mēģināju, bet viņa no kādiem 20Gb bildēm atrada tikai dažas, tapēc sapratu, ka tā es tikai vairāk visu sačakarēšu.
Protams, ja tas ir amata noslēpums, tad pasaki to uzreiz, lai lieki nesēžu pie datora un negaidu palīdzību.  ::

----------


## marizo

http://www.officerecovery.com/freeundelete/
http://www.data-recovery-software.net/

Lietotas, darbojas. Nepateikšu gan, kura versija konkrēti.

----------


## Dzinis

Meklē R-studio  :: 
...lai veicas...

----------


## liene

Paldies, cerams izdosis. Savādāk nepaliek neviena meitiņas bilde no 0 līdz 3 gadiem!  ::

----------


## ansius

Recuva

tikai, neinstalē un neko nekopē tajā diskā kuru noformatēji, savādāk var sanākt arī ka nevar atjaunot.

----------


## Isegrim

Ņem normāli funkcionējošu kompi. Pieslēdz 'nelaimīgo' disku kā papildus. Ej iekš BIOS _setup_, uzliec 'first boot device' CD ROM. Ieliec '*Hiren's boot CD*'. Ja nav kur aizņemties, novelc kādā torentā ISO failu, no kura ar Nero (vai taml.) ieraksti matricē (jaunākā versija var prasīt DVD matrici). _Iebūtojies_ no šā diska un skaties, ko darīt. Tas satur daudz rīku kompjuteru ārstēšanai, tostarp arī tavai problēmai.

----------


## Jurkins

Recover My Files. Nav īsti labi te stāstīt, kā to daru, jo izmantoju fleškā ierakstītu "portable" variantu, kas, loģiski, nav īsti "pareizi", bet toties efektīvi.

----------

